# DSG hedging/skipping a bit between 1st and 2nd gear



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

I've had my 2008 Lux 2.0T DSG for just about 2 months and I've noticed lately that something new is going on with the transmission. It only happens at very low speeds but the transmission hedges a bit between first and second gear. It feels like something is slipping or skipping. Above 2nd everything is smooth as silk. 
It didn't do this before. And I'm not talking about turbo lag. I know the difference. This happens when I'm barely applying any power, usually when I'm parking. I was just wondering if anyone else had experienced this or if anyone had heard of it happening to others. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: DSG hedging/skipping a bit between 1st and 2nd gear (cjboffoli)*

I had a 2007 EOS from May 07 to Sept 07 and the shifting was flawless. Now I have 2008 model and it's way better that 07 model from many points of view but the trany box has the same symptoms as you describe it. Most of the time when I roll from 0 the trany starts on second gear, if I push the gas hard it starts from the first gear but a little jerky. On S mode the trany shifts 1,2,3 gears at really high rpm over 6500 rpm. The 07 model use to shift at around 4000 rpm. this is so far my only complain about 08 model. The reality is that the 08 model gets better gas millage compare to 07 model, but the car is a little slow unless I push the gas pedal. Even my wife notice this issue and she's has no clue when it comes to cars tech stuff. I believe the 08 model has the trany programed different the the 07, I don't think it's a mechanical issue.


----------



## EOSmage (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: DSG hedging/skipping a bit between 1st and 2nd gear (cjboffoli)*

I had the same issues with nasty shifting (I'd like to call it lag) when going from 1st to 2nd. All other changes were great and seamless. This happened all the time but was worse when the car was cold, or when under heavy acceleration (not that I'm a street racer).
I just had my 2007 Eos in for the 16000KM service and they performed a T/B on it for the shifting issue. There was some bolts they had to order in to complete it and they warned me that the fix is only partly done until they get those parts in. It is better, but there is still hesitation in the car when going from 1 to 2.
T/B (in Canada) is # 2015979.


----------



## FreddyBear (Jun 6, 2007)

WOW cjboffoli......
You must be some kind of movie stunt driver....'cause you said it only happens when shifting between 1st and 2nd gear....usually when you are parking......







!! 
Of course I am kidding, but I just couldn't resist the lead-in you gave me. 
On the serious side, my 2007 EOS, with a February 2007 build date USED to be a little erratic when shifting from 1st to 2nd, but after I got around 10,000 miles on it, it pretty much went away. I now have almost 15,000 miles on it, and thank God, I am having no transmission/shifting problems at all.
Good luck and keepo us all posted....







!


----------



## tgif1111 (Jan 6, 2007)

My 2007 2.0T DSG has been doing this jerky shift thing for the last 4 or 5 months and the VW techs say they can't detect it!! Even better, they kept the car overnight, asked me if one of the techs could test drive it to his home and back to observe it under a number of conditions and, 65 miles later, he detected nothing. I drove it off the service lot and less than 2 miles later it did the herky-jerky step from 1st to 2nd. And yes, my non-technical wife noticed it too!
Thanks to EOSmage in Vancouver for the lead on the Tech Bulletin. Will see if our Santa Monica gang can figure this one out with some help from our pals up North!


----------



## ksteele (Mar 25, 2007)

the primary driver on my eos noticed the same thing. ultimately my car is having transmission problems and the entire transmission will need to be replace. i'm going to see if this herky-jerky will go away with the new tranny, if not, need a tsb please.


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

I notice that if your drive style is easy-slow the trany adapt by that way and if you try to step on the gas the trany gets jerky. Today I drove the car for few hours almost aggressive and I notice the trany shifts way better after adapts that way.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ksteele)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ksteele* »_ need a tsb please.

I checked, and no TB has been issued relative to this specific complaint. 
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: DSG hedging/skipping a bit between 1st and 2nd gear (EOSmage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EOSmage* »_T/B (in Canada) is # 2015979.

NOTE: The TB identified above was released to address a clunking noise from the general vicinity of the transmission while under load.
The bolts on the pendulum support can loosen causing a clunking noise. The new bolts allow for different torque specs to be used.
Not certain if fixing a loose pendulum support could result in correcting the shift lag between 1st and 2nd gear or not?
Kevin


----------



## ksteele (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: DSG hedging/skipping a bit between 1st and 2nd gear (just4fun)*

^wow, yes i heard that clunk once and i don't even ride in the car that often (but i have heard the clunk complaints from the primary driver). guess the clunk is unrelated to the poor shifting and my defective transmission. so now i have 3 distinct problems lol.


----------



## kluski44 (Jun 11, 2007)

Not trying to hi-jack the thread, but I have noticed issues between 2nd and first. It seems I have to stop for about 3-5 seconds before the car shifts from 2nd back to first. 
That gets annoying when you are in slow traffic and not completely stopping. It stays in 2nd and then you try to accelerate slowly and it bogs down b/c the rpms are in the lower 1000 range. Then if you press the gas hard enough, it kicks back to first, but lunges forward as you almost hit the guy in front of you.
Is this lag between downshifting normal? Currenlty I just use the paddles to keep it in first and that works, but if there is something wrong, I would like to get it fixed.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (kluski44)*

Mine does this too. In drive it doesn't shift back to 1 until you stop. If you start out gently from a stop it will shift from 1 to 2 at what seems like barely moving. I don't really mind this if I am in rush hour traffic because you are going anywhere in a hurry anyhow.


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (cb391)*

I have seen this problem on a couple of 2007 Eos, and on one A3. The way I see it - when you rolling to a stop, you should be in 2nd until complete stop, only then it should go to 1st, that what DSG does when you are in manual mode. The proble that happens is that it downshifts to 1st a little bit before you stop, and the car jerks forward. It could be very annoying, and I would expect a good technician to see it as a problem and address it - replace the transmission if needed. But it also could be a software issue - hopefully.


----------

